# New lawn, need help with seed selection.



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey guys, I need some help with picking a seed. I have narrowed it down to Winning Colors Certified Blend and the Eastern Shore Mix from Newsom Seed. Both blends are for our region and from local farm suppliers. I have a relatively sandy soil and no irrigation permanent irrigation. Has anyone used either of the blends or have any recommendations based off the species used. Other ideas are also welcome, thanks!

Winning Colors Certified Mix - $79/50#
29% Masterpiece TF
29% Picasso TF
19% Monet TF
19% Cezzane Rz TF
No Noxious weeds

Eastern Shore Mix - $99.50/50#
33% Turfway TF
33% Jaguar 4G TF
33% Fantasia TF
No Noxious weeds


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Here is the latest NTEP data for MD.
https://ntep.org/states/md1/md1_tf.htm

Look for them in here. Higher numbers are better.

Winning color is here 
https://newsomseed.com/resources/WinningColors.pdf

I couldn't find Eastern shore mix.
https://newsomseed.com/grassseedmixes.html


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

I think it would be prudent to go to the siteone landscape nearest to you in Maryland and get a bag of bluetag turf type tall fescue seed or go online to gciturf academy and get Pete's fescue seed.


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Jonathan Green Blackbeauty seed is good too.


----------



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

I bought Titanium LS because it had the highest scores for the 2020 ratings. Lets see how it turns out. I'm excited. Try it. I bought it from United Seed.


----------



## FreestateFescue (Aug 5, 2021)

This may help you as well, I used it for my seed selection this year. Kind of dated, but still very relevant.

https://theturfzone.com/podcast_association/maryland-turfgrass-council-turf-type-tall-fescue-in-maryland/


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Aaron365,

I seeded with Titanium 2LS last fall and frankly it's performance has been underwhelming - at least in my yard. I am irrigated and it still has struggled significantly in the heat. One good point is that I have not noticed much brown patch fungal disease. When you seed it and get good germination be certain to feed it well. Also, next year be very aware of the weather and when temps are forecasted to get warm get some liquid hydretain sprayed or granular Lesco Moisture Manager spread prior to the onset of heat. I am overseeding with Jonathan Green Black Beauty this year to introduce new cultivars.


----------



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

SoilSecrets said:


> Aaron365,
> 
> I seeded with Titanium 2LS last fall and frankly it's performance has been underwhelming - at least in my yard. I am irrigated and it still has struggled significantly in the heat. One good point is that I have not noticed much brown patch fungal disease. When you seed it and get good germination be certain to feed it well. Also, next year be very aware of the weather and when temps are forecasted to get warm get some liquid hydretain sprayed or granular Lesco Moisture Manager spread prior to the onset of heat. I am overseeding with Jonathan Green Black Beauty this year to introduce new cultivars.


Its interesting. It had the highest overall scores in the tests. I'll be doing a false N-blitz with Urea and using a liquid 0-0-31 fert. I'll let you know how it goes. I wanted the RTF type of TTTF and couldn't find the barenbrug anywhere, so I chose the Titanium with the LS (lateral spread).


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Here is the current VA Tech list of recommended varieties for Maryland and Virginia:
https://vcepapiprod.tecra.com/product/DownloadPdfFile?productname=202122VirginiaTurfgrassVarietyRecommendations&pdfurl=https://vce.accuconnect.com/VCEAssetRepo//NwA=/acpra/MgAwADIAMQAwADcAMgAxAA==/MQA0ADEANgA5ADgA.pdf?page=hsn#toolbar=0?id=6259

Turfway and Fantasia in the Eastern Shore mix are on the list. The others aren't.

Hope you have some temporary irrigation, otherwise you are at the mercy of the weather for rain.


----------



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

SoilSecrets said:


> Aaron365,
> 
> I seeded with Titanium 2LS last fall and frankly it's performance has been underwhelming - at least in my yard. I am irrigated and it still has struggled significantly in the heat. One good point is that I have not noticed much brown patch fungal disease. When you seed it and get good germination be certain to feed it well. Also, next year be very aware of the weather and when temps are forecasted to get warm get some liquid hydretain sprayed or granular Lesco Moisture Manager spread prior to the onset of heat. I am overseeding with Jonathan Green Black Beauty this year to introduce new cultivars.


Why do you think you had poor results?

I looked at the latest scoring for grass seed and Titanium 2LS seemed to do very well. Here is the report: https://ntep.org/data/cs15l/cs15l_21-12/cs15l_21-12.pdf

What do you think?


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

The heat tolerance has not been good, at least in my yard. Make sure your soil profile is good so it can put some good roots down. A couple years ago I had better luck with 4th millennium and bullseye cultivars. The bullseye was not the darkest green but had better heat tolerance.

I have some T2LS left and might put it down in another area of my yard that has dappled sunlight just to see if it does better there.

You might have better success.


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

I have been a slightly low in sulfur, magnesium and potassium so it may have been a contributor. Tough to say.


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

So weird that Titanium2LS didn't work for you as well as you hoped. That's a bummer.  I'm helping a buddy with an overseed of 4th millennium and Titanium2LS (50/50) so hopefully we have great results.

Sounds like the OP certainly has some good options available though.


----------



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

Any results from the 50/50 blend yet?


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Aaron365 said:


> Any results from the 50/50 blend yet?


Actually, yes! We overseeded on September 4th and everything has come in great. We used the SunJoe twice on his lawn to clean it out good and that helped a ton. Scarify for the win! He did a great job of watering and we've had good weather as well. Mother nature helped out by giving us 2 inches of rain over the course of the last few days right after he did his first mow and put his first batch of food down (based on soil test). A nice slow soak.

He made a comment to me today actually that he took a look from his porch and he can tell it just looks thicker overall already. Obviously pushing it the rest of Fall will certainly help that and hopefully he'll really see great results next spring and as it matures over time.

He's definitely happy with the 50/50 mix of 4th millennium and Titanium2LS though and so am I.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> Here is the current VA Tech list of recommended varieties for Maryland and Virginia:
> https://vcepapiprod.tecra.com/product/DownloadPdfFile?productname=202122VirginiaTurfgrassVarietyRecommendations&pdfurl=https://vce.accuconnect.com/VCEAssetRepo//NwA=/acpra/MgAwADIAMQAwADcAMgAxAA==/MQA0ADEANgA5ADgA.pdf?page=hsn#toolbar=0?id=6259


@Virginiagal Do you know why in Category II they say: Volt and Wildhorse are only for mixing with tall fescue for mixed species sod

What is so special about Volt and Wildhorse that it is only for mixing with TTTF?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't know. You could ask Mike Goatley at Virginia Tech: [email protected]


----------



## Aaron365 (Aug 6, 2021)

youngaa1 said:


> So weird that Titanium2LS didn't work for you as well as you hoped. That's a bummer.  I'm helping a buddy with an overseed of 4th millennium and Titanium2LS (50/50) so hopefully we have great results.
> 
> Sounds like the OP certainly has some good options available though.


I used the Titanium II LS to overseed and to cover some renovations in the lawn and it came in great this year.


----------

